# Who carries cabergoline..?



## Machmood (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking to start up some tren and can't find cabergoline. Every place seems to have prami but I've heard a lot of people get bad sides and caber is pretty mild. Can't find it on any research chem site


----------



## Machmood (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds interesting, I'm listening . . .


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I know a research company with great reviews on their Caber
l
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## Machmood (Mar 24, 2014)

You found it at blue sky and SFY, Thanks guys


----------

